# Please help: colour blindness and medical



## Jonmaca (Aug 15, 2018)

Dear all,

Has anybody carried out his medical pre-employement check being colour blind in UAE?What was the outcome?

I have been working as an engineer for ovee 20 years, always deemed fit and never had a problem abroad as it has never affected my work as Im not a pilot nor an Electrician. I dont if drs. criteria in UAE is different.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What degree of colour blindness ?

Standard medical checks dont cover colour blindness.


----------



## Jonmaca (Aug 15, 2018)

I cant distinguish between some green and red tones.

It is going to be tested in my case.


----------



## Jonmaca (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for answering my query.

Do they check for colour blindness to get your residency?

Thanks and regards,

Jon


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Jonmaca said:


> I cant distinguish between some green and red tones.
> 
> It is going to be tested in my case.


Dont know for employment, but for Driving license for sure u will be tested.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunder said:


> Dont know for employment, but for Driving license for sure u will be tested.


Spot one.

I am moderate Deutan and cannot do the full Isihara colour test but can tell the difference between red and green traffic lights which puts me ahead of about half the drivers in the UAE


----------



## Jonmaca (Aug 15, 2018)

Do they check for color blindness for residency?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Jonmaca said:


> Do they check for color blindness for residency?


Are you actually reading the replies as you've asked the same question at least twice including in Sharjah and had it replied ?

The answer is the same as above !


----------



## Jonmaca (Aug 15, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> Are you actually reading the replies as you've asked the same question at least twice including in Sharjah and had it replied ?
> 
> The answer is the same as above !


I am asking about the residency now, my question above was about the pre-employement check (the medical check carried out by the company).


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Before your employment visa is granted you get a medical check. You seem to think there are two medical checks.

You've been asked other questions about your medications, legality, colour blindness etc and ignored them all - if you expect people to keep answering, then its generally a good rule to provide the information requested.

the answers you give will help guide the answer e.g. if you are a coastguard spotter the eyesight test is likely to be on different criteria than that for driving.


----------



## Jonmaca (Aug 15, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> Before your employment visa is granted you get a medical check. You seem to think there are two medical checks.
> 
> You've been asked other questions about your medications, legality, colour blindness etc and ignored them all - if you expect people to keep answering, then its generally a good rule to provide the information requested.
> 
> the answers you give will help guide the answer e.g. if you are a coastguard spotter the eyesight test is likely to be on different criteria than that for driving.


I have 2 medical checks: one carried out internally by my company in my home country and other is the Emirati one to get the visa.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

You've already answered your own question....... as well as had replies from a few of us here.....

Do you have a color-blindness test for the 'NORMAL' residency visa - No (but as stated, probably for a driving license) I have stated 'normal' above, as without knowing your specific role (you said engineer previously) I cant say if the medical is any different!
You have stated that you will have a separate internal test from your employer.

SO, it makes sense to have the internal test, and if you pass, come to UAE and I believe you wont have any issues. If you do not pass your internal test, then it's a moot point!

So for now, relax!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Jonmaca said:


> one carried out internally by my company in my home country .


So how did you expect us to know this given this is the first time you've told us ?

And in which country for what role are you being tested?

So how did you expect us to advise you what it involves when you didnt tell us where it was by whom and that its before you even come out here ? We are not psychic.

Given you are apparently significantly colour blind, but are unwilling to share how colour blind you are despite being asked but expect us to diagnose what difference it makes, you take a semi-controlled drug on a regular basis (a drug is either controlled or it isn't) and you're worried about your medication, and you have to be tested in your home country before even coming here I'd suggest you stay at home.

If you're being tested at home, then its unlikely to be a high paying job and your unwillingness to be clear about the facts make me concerned that you'll get here and end up in trouble because you omit pertinent facts.


----------

